# Vivarium Build. (Pic Heavy)



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

I gave building my Corn snake her own Vivarium a go, aswell as just seeing how it would turn out.
It's what you might a call a 'cheap' build.:lol2: Basicaly I salvaged wood and glass from family and friends (B and Q would have cost me 30 something pounds) and borrowed a few power tools from my Grandpaw. 
I used mainly a Router, A Sander and a Puzzle Saw, aswell as a screw driver and a few other bits and bobs.









After I had everything measured and marked I build the frame and screwed on the panels.









For the top panel I didn't find anything that would work so instead sacrificed looks for practicality (It being tough times lately...:whistling2 and glued 2 panels together and used some wood filler.









Then I screwed down the top and used a plane to take of the overhanging sides.








Ignore the big stripe of wood filler, still to be sanded down.

Glass wise, I used a pane from an old Green house. 









Took it out of the frame.









Then cut it using a glass cutter, then rounded of the edges with a file stone.









That's it for now, need to let the glue set then Thursday I'll be painting it, so updated pictures for then

Cost for me- for Vents £4 (still to get them)
Varnish £3

Everything else I've gotten free. Wohoo!:2thumb:
Might not look good now but hopefully It'll be more presentable once I get the Varnish on. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

not half bad for £7!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow! Not bad for £7!! Keep us updated


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> not half bad for £7!!





Tommy123 said:


> Wow! Not bad for £7!! Keep us updated


 Thanks. The price was pretty much the highlight of it for me.:lol2:


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

nice one ian, bet it looks great when finished


----------



## noob (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like it's gonna be as good as a shop bought viv mate.

How did you make the runners, sweaty socks?


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

noob said:


> Looks like it's gonna be as good as a shop bought viv mate.
> 
> How did you make the runners, sweaty socks?


 I used the router to cut those grooves into the wood, since the wood is pretty hard and the glass has been rounded off it slides fine. No sweaty socks involved.:lol2:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

like already said not bad at 7 pound:lol2: beter than paying shop prices


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Finished Pictures.*

Finished pics, not perfect but hey it was practically free (And I actually had over priced it, it only cost £6.15).

Sorry for the delay but it's been a busy week. The top wood filler is still quite noticeable, but it will fade with time. 
Here it is-
















Some people asked how the runners worked, here's a quick shot of them.








She seems to like it, explored all the possible escape routes aswell no doubt.








Here's a quick shot of the whole(Bar two tanks) room which I rearranged while fitting the Vivarium in.








Thanks for looking.


----------

